# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Xacml Heras et BPM dans un plugin Eclipse

## borntodie

Bonjour Tout le monde
Voil je suis en projet de fin d'tudes et je devrais intgrer le framework *XACML Heras dans un plugin Eclipse*, et je ne sais pas par o commencer .
*1. Comment intgrer XACML dans un plugin ?
2. XACML et BPM peut ils coexister ensemble?
3. et par quoi je commence?*
Je vous remercie tous et en attendant vos conseils prcieux  ::ccool::

----------

